# How did you find your current girlfriend/boyfriend?



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

I've never had a girlfriend, so I'm trying to figure out how to find one.
Since I don't know many people.


----------



## QuietbutBoss (Dec 8, 2015)

We met online lmaoo Which I guess would be ideal for someone whos terrified of interactions irl. We started as friends and just kept getting to know each other, then we met and started a relationship. So hes known about my personal life all before we established anything serious. And when we did have those interactions irl, it was easier bc i knew he knew everything and was still accepting. 

All of my past relationships began irl, but as friends too. I think that either of those (meeting online first or starting as friends first) is great for someone whos anxious and cant make those connections irl yet. As friends, i felt there was less pressure to impress them, if that makes sense, and it ended up growing into something more. 

theres no rush though, just dont feel pressured to be in a relationship just bc you havent before. Youll find a person you want to invest your everything into. and that timing is always right


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Through an online app. I was on the verge of giving up on such apps because of the outcomes when trying to meet up/date. Luckily I won the jackpot just before thinking of deactivating for good.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Don't have one but the last one was someone who went the pub quiz in another team then I saw him on a dating site.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

When I was young I met them at work quite often, I met my wife through work too. Also when I was travelling - I met one of my early girlfriends at a hostel and then went and lived in Germany for a while with her.

Nowadays I would go down the online route - I've met people that way too but they weren't really gf's.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

My wife and I actually talked on the phone for years when we were little kids before we met. This would have been the early to mid 90's. I was 10 or 11 and she was 11 or 12. Her and her best friend were from another town and knew my best friend's cousin or something. Somehow we all started calling each other with 3 way calling and getting all four of us on the phone together after school. We did this for years off and on until the oldest of us turned 16 and could drive. Then we all met in person.

We kept in contact off and on over the years. Then she started working at the bank that I use. We only really said hello for years. Then one day in 2017 I went in on a Friday and she asked if I wanted to go to a brewery with her and a friend that evening. We started hanging out and she admitted she had a crush on me since we were little kids. Started dating soon after and got married last year.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

JH1983 said:


> My wife and I actually talked on the phone for years when we were little kids before we met. This would have been the early to mid 90's. I was 10 or 11 and she was 11 or 12. Her and her best friend were from another town and knew my best friend's cousin or something. Somehow we all started calling each other with 3 way calling and getting all four of us on the phone together after school. We did this for years off and on until the oldest of us turned 16 and could drive. Then we all met in person.
> 
> We kept in contact off and on over the years. Then she started working at the bank that I use. We only really said hello for years. Then one day in 2017 I went in on a Friday and she asked if I wanted to go to a brewery with her and a friend that evening. We started hanging out and she admitted she had a crush on me since we were little kids. Started dating soon after and got married last year.


That's a lovely story - I'm very glad you guys met up after all those years and it's worked out well for you.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

harrison said:


> That's a lovely story - I'm very glad you guys met up after all those years and it's worked out well for you.


Probably better this way. If we'd gotten together when I was younger I'd have screwed it up almost certainly.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> My wife and I actually talked on the phone for years when we were little kids before we met. This would have been the early to mid 90's. I was 10 or 11 and she was 11 or 12. Her and her best friend were from another town and knew my best friend's cousin or something. Somehow we all started calling each other with 3 way calling and getting all four of us on the phone together after school. We did this for years off and on until the oldest of us turned 16 and could drive. Then we all met in person.
> 
> We kept in contact off and on over the years. Then she started working at the bank that I use. We only really said hello for years. Then one day in 2017 I went in on a Friday and she asked if I wanted to go to a brewery with her and a friend that evening. We started hanging out and she admitted she had a crush on me since we were little kids. Started dating soon after and got married last year.


That is so cute!


----------



## WiseBeauty (Jun 14, 2019)

zxcvvcxz said:


> I've never had a girlfriend, so I'm trying to figure out how to find one.
> Since I don't know many people.


We’re married now but we met on Plenty Of Fish


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

zxcvvcxz said:


> I've never had a girlfriend, so I'm trying to figure out how to find one.
> Since I don't know many people.


Bumble. Mind you, i've been using Bumble for a couple of years now. It was definitely not automatic. we messaged Via bumble for roughly a week or so, then she abruptly asked me to meet her at a coffee shop when she was attending an event in my city. so I agreed. We followed up with real phone numbers. we've gradually started seeing each other on real dates. it's nice.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 14, 2018)

One year in college I took a semester off. I was a bit disappointed by doing it, and my parents were even more disappointed, but I was stressed to the max and needed the break. I ended up working at a Staples store during the time off and that is when I met him. I worked as a cashier and he worked as a tech associate.


----------

